# Making Caramel



## Menno (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi,

I'm going to be making caramel on a regular basis for the production of caramel waffles (syrup waffles or stroopwafels in Dutch).

I'm thinking of purchasing a cream cooker but I'm not sure on the material. There is brass, steel and stainless steel. The latter with either a single layer or a double jacketed option (with hot oil in between the layers for heating purpose). 

The heat source for all options is a slow gas burner under the "pan." 

If anyone has any experience with this I would be very grateful for any advice.


----------

